# Festive Tree Gift Exchange 2021 (Event Active)



## meo (Nov 22, 2021)

*What is it:*
Since we're getting into winter now and, with the nature of things going on, I know it's reformed holiday plans for many of us. The idea is to have a gift exchange of sorts but one that also includes a bit of decorating (or a lot if you're into that). Wrapping a present, visiting another person or being visited, and seeing/showing a little piece of something decorated for the season might be uplifting for a lot of us right now even if brief.

*When is it:*
The gift exchange event will be open from *December 17th to December 24th. *That said, this topic is open and being made now because some expressed they'd like an avenue to connect/help one another decorate.
*So if you'd like to coordinate with others before then to share ideas, help craft for one another, struggling to find an item to decorate with, etc* - you can use this topic up to the event time.

*How to participate:*

*Simply acquire a tree placed outdoors* (I put festive tree but it can be the illuminated tree or even really one of the pines with lights if you can't get those) before you plan to partake in the event (18th to 24th). *Decorate around it as much or as little as you wish* with space of course open around the tree for presents to be dropped.
*Acquire some gifts and wrap them in wrapping paper for others.* There's no requirement on what or how expensive the gift needs to be. Just try to be respectful and don't troll people with items (i.e. a toilet or trash items). How many gifts you do is up to you, but I think a general rule to go by is plan to gift as many as you plan to receive.
*Check back anywhere between the 17th and 24th* to interact with others on exchanging gifts and seeing their areas. Whether you want to be active in this topic with others up to then is up to you and okay either way.
*When the event is officially active, you should simply post the form at the end of this topic indicating to others you want to receive presents at your town.* Not required - If you want to attach a photo of your completed decorated area with it that way we can see everyone's areas even if we don't get to be your santa.
*Others will pm you directly to deliver and you will pm others directly if you want to deliver while the event is active. *
*If a visitor, *you'll go to drop off your present under the tree of the person you pm.
*If a host,* you'll open your town and lead your "santa" to your area so they can drop off the present under your tree.
*Save your gifts till the 25th if you'd like. *If you don't wish to celebrate opening them that's fine too. However,* feel free to come back after the 24th and share a photo with your gift opening* if you'd like. 
*Friendly note for this year*: If you do a lot of trading/hosting, please remember to block off your gifts around your tree or put them in a room in a house. I know last year we had the unfortunate occurrence of a poster losing their gifts from a separate online interaction. So, just be careful. Should something happen, let us know as I know many of us prepared many extra gifts and will come together to ensure you still get to open things come the holiday. <3

*General Rules:*

Be kind - All of tbt's rules apply
*Respect other's towns* when visiting and viewing people's displays (ask beforehand if they have any considerations if you are unsure about what you can and cannot do)
*Credit your "santas" in your post* - You don't have to specifically name people but simply the number of santas you've had is fine. That way we know who may be okay on gifts and who may need more to reach out.
*Form for event (don't post your form till the event start):*

Character Name:
Town:
Availability:
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go):
Festive area photo (optional):

*As always, if you have any questions or feel there's anything I missed, issues you feel with the dates, or I should add...feel free to pm me, I'll try to respond as quickly as possible.*

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2021

I'll be happy to help craft trees once we get to December and I get some ornaments stacked up should anyone be new this year or not have one.


----------



## jadetine (Nov 22, 2021)

I am in!  I love this festive season; thanks for initiating again @meo!
I have also learned all the recipes and would be happy to help craft for you, my dear friends.


Spoiler: Examples of the new Xmas recipes










The new items are also quite large and impressive. Very lovely!

And yes, please create a gate or something for the dropped presents; wrapped items cannot be stored, but you never know who might be rifling through your island if you host frequently...


----------



## Sara? (Nov 22, 2021)

jadetine said:


> I am in!  I love this festive season; thanks for initiating again @meo!
> I have also learned all the recipes and would be happy to help craft for you, my dear friends.
> View attachment 415384
> The new items are also quite large and impressive. Very lovely!
> ...


 do you mind placing  the photo under spoiler, xmas i know there are some pp out there that rather not see the new items we are getting for xmas,  , hope this does not sound mean or anything


----------



## jadetine (Nov 22, 2021)

Sara? said:


> do you mind placing  the photo under spoiler, xmas i know there are some pp out there that rather not see the new items we are getting for xmas,  , hope this does not sound mean or anything


OMG nonono you are right, I got too excited. LOL
Not mean at all, I totally get it!


----------



## xara (Nov 22, 2021)

AHHHHH i’m so happy to see this return!!! participating in this was honestly one of my favourite parts of 2020 aha, so i’m definitely in! thank you for hosting this again!


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Nov 23, 2021)

This sounds like fun, and I would love to participate! This is my first year @ TBT, and am excited to celebrate the Christmas season with everyone here!


----------



## ivorystar (Nov 23, 2021)

I want to join too  
thank you for hosting this!


----------



## Sasey (Nov 23, 2021)

This sounds fun! Gonna start decorating! I’m in!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 24, 2021)

I just started decorating my area yesterday (with a fence added just in case)! Cannot wait for this to start!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 24, 2021)

Such a lovely idea. I don’t want to let anyone down so is there a final date to opt in please?


----------



## meo (Nov 24, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Such a lovely idea. I don’t want to let anyone down so is there a final date to opt in please?


No final date.  You can post your form anytime in between Dec 17th to the 24th and recieve visitors.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm decorating right now!!


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 25, 2021)

I’m in.

If anyone is missing the Festive top set diy, I have an extra. Just like this post to claim it. We can work out the details later.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Nov 25, 2021)

This is the first time I'm seeing this and I love it. Last year the community was so big I was spooked away by the popularity so I didn't even knew such an interesting event took place. This year I want to be apart of it.


----------



## MeganPenguin (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm so glad to see this up and running again for this year! I am so excited for this to begin


----------



## Minou (Nov 27, 2021)

It's wonderful that we can do this for the second year in a row! Thank you @meo for organizing this again!  I had great fun participating last year. Would love to be part of this again this year (with the big 2.0 update that brings tons of new items, the timing can't be any better!). These past few days have been hectic as I've been shopping for Black Friday sales in preparation for my moving day which is coming in less than 2 weeks. I should be able to participate though in the gift exchanges between the 17th and 24th. So looking forward to when that time comes!  Will make sure to wrap lots of 2.0 goodies!


----------



## Megaroni (Nov 29, 2021)

So excited to participate. Couldn't do it last year so I'm thrilled I get to this year. Also just in time for all the new 2.0 decor options. If anyone wants to dm me their wishlist feel free to do that so I can hopefully get a few items on there to wrap up


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Nov 30, 2021)

I would like to join this too!! It sounds so fun!


----------



## Sasey (Dec 13, 2021)

Just bumping this so I can find it easier! Excited for this!


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 16, 2021)

I have the following diys if anyone still needs them:

x3 illuminated presents
x3 ornament crown
x3 ornament garland
x1 festive top set


----------



## meo (Dec 17, 2021)

*The event is officially open today, December 17th, to December 24th!  You can post your forms starting today.*

Unfortunately I may not get to participate this year as I've had to make some very major life choices in a really small timeframe. I'm hoping I'll have internet access up to get to connect with you all next week, but it may take a while to get set up worse case scenario. 
I want to wish everyone a very happy holiday season and amazing things for us all in the coming new year. I will still be able to phone access if anyone has any questions or issues, I will do my best to help however I can. <3 I can't wait to see everyone's end event photos.


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 17, 2021)

Edit: I am sorry, I just can’t do this year. Hopefully next year  I will be able to participate. 

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## MeganPenguin (Dec 17, 2021)

Character Name: Megan
Town: Pingo
Availability: Typically 10am-10pm (UK Timezone) Just PM me x
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 5
Festive area photo (optional): Will hopefully upload later on <3


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 17, 2021)

Status:* Offline*

Character Name: *Celeste*
Town: *Calatia*
Availability: *9 am-11:59 am, 9 pm-1am PST *every day.
I’ll try to get online between breaks as well, but they’re subject to change every day.

Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 10

Listing my Santas before I forget to credit later. Haha.


Spoiler



ChocoPie22, ivorystar, MeganPenguin, meo, naviwing, Refined, Sasey, Shoutarous, tarepanda3ame, Theoneandonlymegan




Festive area photo (optional):




Please excuse the mess, I haven’t finished organizing my 2.0 clothing and furniture items. Feel free to catalog them when you visit.


----------



## Refined (Dec 17, 2021)

Character Name: *Defined*
Town: *Regal isle*
Availability: *3 pm-9 pm EST *every day.
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 9
Festive area photo (optional): if I can figure it out I will asap xD

Looking forward to dropping off presents to as many islands as possible


----------



## Sasey (Dec 18, 2021)

Character Name: Sasey
Town: Schellwood
Availability: Most days and early evenings (CST)
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 7
Festive area photo (optional):


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Dec 19, 2021)

Character Name: Megan
Town: Blue Grove
Availability: On and off between 10 am and 10 pm (MST)
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 2


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Dec 20, 2021)

Status: OFFLINE
Character Name: Choco
Town: Chiokera
Availability: 10 A.M - 10 P.M PST (on and off)
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 6


Spoiler: Santas



Refined
BlueLady
tarepanda3ame
naviwing
Shoutarous
ivorystar


Festive area photo (optional): Will post later


----------



## meo (Dec 21, 2021)

I'll have internet for today lol <3

Character Name: Meo
Town: Nishikigoi
Availability: Offline
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 7


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Dec 21, 2021)

Character Name: Mayflower3
Town: Disnytopia
Availability: on & off most days 11am to 2am PST
Status: *OFFLINE*
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 8 


Spoiler: Santas



* meo
* Refined
* Sasey
* Sara?
* Theoneandonlymegan
* ChocoPie22
* Bluelady
* MeganPenguin


Festive area photo (optional):


----------



## Sara? (Dec 21, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> I have the following diys if anyone still needs them:
> 
> x3 illuminated presents
> x3 ornament crown
> ...


Hii there !
Could i exchange maybe materials, nook miles or bells for an ornament garland ?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2021

Hi you all, loved this event this year and would love to participate again !
Work was has been crazy but i have somedays off now .

Character Name: Sara
Town: Cala
Availability: im on my days off so just let me know 
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): not sure what this is but its my first post so 0 
Festive area photo (optional): will post tomorrow


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Dec 21, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Hii there !
> Could i exchange maybe materials, nook miles or bells for an ornament garland ?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 21, 2021
> ...



Hello, I can get you an Ornament Garland if you'd like. I'm avaialble now.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 21, 2021)

tarepanda3ame said:


> Hello, I can get you an Ornament Garland if you'd like. I'm avaialble now.


Getting to my town 

ps: do you need any resources or materials ?


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Dec 21, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Getting to my town
> 
> ps: do you need any resources or materials ?



I'm all good.  Just send me a Dodo code when you're free, and I can deliver that & a present to your island.


----------



## naviwing (Dec 22, 2021)

Hey everyone! I've been so busy this season, but now have time to give gifts!

Character Name: Devon
Town: Hibiscus
Availability: Afternoon to evening, EST, on and off
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 10

Here's my Nookazon wish list, but I'm happy with whatever you'd like to give!


----------



## ivorystar (Dec 23, 2021)

Life got to me but there is still 2 days left right? I would love to participate!
Character Name: ねずみ Nezumi
Town: Ristorante
Availability: Typically 10am-12pm (MST) Just PM me and i'll get the ping!
Current number of Santas (update the number as you go): 6


Spoiler



Thank you tarepanda3ame, Sasey, Bluelady, MeganPenguin, naviwing, ChocoPie22!


----------



## Shoutarous (Dec 23, 2021)

The events almost over but it's better than never showing up!!
Character Name: Shoutarou
Town: Okinawa
Avaliablity: All week from 12pm-11pm (PST)
Respond via dms!!
Number of santas: 4
Happy holidays!!


----------



## naviwing (Dec 23, 2021)

Everyone has been so kind and generous, thank you! If anyone is low on gifts, you just message me and I'll set you right up!


----------



## MeganPenguin (Dec 24, 2021)

Still got a few gifts left if anyone is low on any!
Just PM me! Should be on for the next hour x


----------



## naviwing (Dec 25, 2021)

Thank you so much, everyone, for your generosity! <3 I had so much fun opening my gifts!


----------



## meo (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy Holidays everyone!   I hope everyone has a good one and a wonderful new chapter in 2022 to come.
Thank you everyone for the gifts. I can't wait to open them Monday after I finish my work shifts.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 25, 2021)

Thank you  @meo for hosting this event once again. It was super fun and I loved opening the gifts that everyone sent. Thank you @ChocoPie22, @ivorystar, @MeganPenguin, @meo, @naviwing, @Refined, @Sasey, @Shoutarous, @tarepanda3ame, @Theoneandonlymegan !


----------



## ivorystar (Dec 30, 2021)

I finally got to playing my game. Thank you everyone!! You guys are the BEST!!!


----------



## Shoutarous (Dec 30, 2021)

Happy holidays! Thank you all so much!


----------

